# Wine Tannin



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does wine tannin go bad??

I have some on the shelf - been there for a while - probably 5-6 years.

Was going to pitch it and get more - but thought i would ask...


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jun 14, 2012)

Most are dated 5 years unopened. When opened you need to keep it air tight and dry. How long you can keep it that way? For me I would not keep it more than 3 years.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2012)

MalvinaScordaad said:


> Most are dated 5 years unopened. When opened you need to keep it air tight and dry. How long you can keep it that way? For me I would not keep it more than 3 years.



Yeah i was thinking it would be safer to get it new - doesn't cost that much.

Thanks


----------

